# feeder emt clearances



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

where should i look in the code book to find clearances for conduits...my situation is there is a duct work that the powers to be arent gonna move and i need my feeder pipe to be right up against them for one of my panel locations..3.5 in emt si cant kick it...mostly i dont want to be too close to if im not supposed to be..im more familiar with clearances on panels and fixtures than i am conduits and raceways....thanks for any help...point me in the direction and ill do the reading.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zen said:


> where should i look in the code book to find clearances for conduits...my situation is there is a duct work that the powers to be arent gonna move and i need my feeder pipe to be right up against them for one of my panel locations..3.5 in emt si cant kick it...mostly i dont want to be too close to if im not supposed to be..im more familiar with clearances on panels and fixtures than i am conduits and raceways....thanks for any help...point me in the direction and ill do the reading.


Uni-strut "Threaded Rod", and beam clamps off of the building steal.

Also read through article 300.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

the NEC doesnt care if your conduit is touching duct work.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

The trick is to push the duct work up as hard as you can. Don't worry, it buckles before it breaks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pistol_Pete (Aug 17, 2012)

electric mike said:


> The trick is to push the duct work up as hard as you can. Don't worry, it buckles before it breaks. :thumbsup:


I like your style👍


----------

